# Fracino Cherub ‘Hissing’ inside



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Help please, my wonderful Cherub seems to be faulty. It sounds like steam is escaping inside the machine and the sides are extremely hot - any ideas on a fix? I've switched it off and it is full of water

Additionally can anyone recommend a Glasgow based service engineer, please?

thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

almad77b said:


> Help please, my wonderful Cherub seems to be faulty. It sounds like steam is escaping inside the machine and the sides are extremely hot - any ideas on a fix? I've switched it off and it is full of water
> 
> Additionally can anyone recommend a Glasgow based service engineer, please?
> 
> thank you


 Possibly anti vacuum valve stuck open, an easy fix if it is this. Open the machine then switch it on, you should now see where the steam is coming from (valve on top)

You can obtain replacement seals but it would be better to replace the complete valve (not expensive)

Engineers == no Idea

Also check it is not over filling the boiler.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

almad77b said:


> Help please, my wonderful Cherub seems to be faulty. It sounds like steam is escaping inside the machine and the sides are extremely hot - any ideas on a fix? I've switched it off and it is full of water
> 
> Additionally can anyone recommend a Glasgow based service engineer, please?
> 
> thank you


 Open top lid and have a look...


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry for the delay and thanks sincerely for the replies. I have now opened the machine and can see where the steam is coming from, please see attached image.

I'd really appreciate it if someone could identify the part and advise if it can be easily replaced.

regards

Anthony


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you sure it is coming from the circled item and not the short one in front ?

The short one is the vacuum valve which releases steam/air as the machine warms up=quite normal UNLESS it releases it constantly.

The valve you have marked is the safety valve. If this is leaking it requires replacing.

Unscrew it at the lower nut and replace with a new one. It may have a sealing ring between it and the boiler OR it may have saler on the thread which can be replaced with P T F E tape = plumbers tape.

Has the machine been used in a hard water area ??? This could have caused scale buildup in the valve.

If this is the case it may need de-scaling


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's the safety valve, yes it can easily be replaced. Undoes from the boiler. My bet would be to undo the bottom nut from the boiler, do it by sharply rapping the end of the spanner with a larger spanner or very small hammer. Don't try to simply torque it off with brute force or you can twist up the copper on the boiler. use 5-7 turns of PTFE when refitting and clean the threads well on the boiler and the fitting (they will be full of threadlocker).

P.S. It might look as if you hold one nut and twist the other but I'm pretty sure that splits the fitting open only.


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks again to both. Yes fairly certain it's THAT valve.

Where do I buy the replacement? Assume Fracino direct?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can buy them at any espresso parts shop.


----------



## almad77b (Dec 11, 2013)

Gents

i wanted to return to say a massive thanks for your assistance. The coffee is once more flowing!

I found a great Espresso parts shop in Glasgow, which I didn't know existed https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/?gclid=CjwKCAiA3uDwBRBFEiwA1VsajJ3uJJiBKW-_oYqqkkSwpxOcIASx95eUzXgH4N505qx2q2aZsjuPJhoC5uAQAvD_BwE

In the end I replaced the air release valve, safety valve, a small neon light, group head gasket and the shower screen.

I'd never have contemplated attempting this without your assistance.

The most difficult part was accessing each valve with large tools in such a small space.

My next task is to replace a switch and I may upgrade my rectangular drip tray to the newer curved variant.

However I have noticed that the water valve is no longer functioning properly. My wife is adamant it was like this before I opened the machine up but as I rarely use the water valve, I was unaware.

When I open up the water valve, I get a small trickle of water and then nothing. Any ideas as to what could be wrong?

thanks again.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

*It is possibly the seal in the water valve breaking up or some scale. The top of the water wand has a ball joint and the hole is quite small, It is possibly something blocking*

*the orifice. After your previous work this should be easy.*


----------

